# Marijuana For Sale



## thesingingdetective (Oct 31, 2006)

I stumbled on a dodgy looking web site that claims to sell grams, ounces and even pounds of any strain,  white's , jack herrer, etc.  They will also send anywhere in the world using  "extreme stealth shipping" .  Their payments can be made through pay pal.   Has   anyone heard of  these guys ?


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2006)

thesingingdetective said:
			
		

> I stumbled on a dodgy looking web site that claims to sell grams, ounces and even pounds of any strain,  white's , jack herrer, etc.  They will also send anywhere in the world using  "extreme stealth shipping" .  Their payments can be made through pay pal.   Has   anyone heard of  these guys ?


  ...

yea...they're called "cops"..


----------



## thesingingdetective (Nov 1, 2006)

Phew...  I thought they were scam artists


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 1, 2006)

Is that even legal for cops to do?Because they're actually encouraging you to committ what they call a crime.It's the same as them encouraging you to murder someone and then arresting you for murder


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2006)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Is that even legal for cops to do?Because they're actually encouraging you to committ what they call a crime.


 
How is that any different then an undercover cop posing as a prostitute??


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 1, 2006)

^^It isn't but it seems a lil bit _unethical_ to me


----------



## rasta (Nov 1, 2006)

you would have to be a complete fool to buy weed thru the mail ,,,if you do,you desereve to robbed or arrested ,,just my opion,,,,as all ways ,,,PEACE,LOVE,RASTA


----------



## Smoking1 (Nov 1, 2006)

there are sites online that will offer you anything you search for the question you have to ask yourself is,

Is the site your on Trustworthy?

Recently a buddy of mine recived a letter from the custums department telling him formally that they were siezing his seeds and destroying them.You really take chances when you have things sent through the mail.

And in my opinion NOTHING over the internet is trustworthy especially to try and buy marijuana. 
I recently asked about buying seeds online and a few guys in here directed me to a few dif. sites and i got my seeds in 12 days from the netherlands.'
Now it becomes a waiting and watching game and I'm really getting into trying dif. methods for growing.... Soon going to try Hydroponics


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2006)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Is that even legal for cops to do?Because they're actually encouraging you to committ what they call a crime.It's the same as them encouraging you to murder someone and then arresting you for murder


 
They do that too. They will go undercover as a hitman and get people for conspiracy to commit murder. Entrapment ain't what it used to be.
Every single day a new law (no matter how small) gets created or ammended taking away another right.
This country is going to hell in a handbasket.
Whats scary is the REAL ID Act. Google it people. I can get this across enough. The REAL ID Act is INSANE!!!!! Know what this country is doing and trying to get away with under the Patriot Act.

As far as the internet. Some dude is getting paid 50K a year to sit and create a site...waiting for some person go WOW look what I can order online. Then boom they get a promotion for nailing some dude buying a gram of weed. Seeds are one thing. IMHO. but trafficking actual controlled substances is crazy to do with an anomonous person.


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 1, 2006)

Just smoke it real fast.


----------



## KADE (Nov 1, 2006)

I've come across that site b4.... I figure the site is legit... from some place where it is legal... either way... everyone knows someone with marijuana... no matter where you are. So y use the internet. Plus it would probably get squished in the mail. =(


----------



## ninfan77 (Nov 3, 2006)

There are legit MOM services out there. And vac packing doesn't really hurt the product.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 3, 2006)

i just have to input here on one thing...i thought that a few months ago, iwas the only one who thought this country is going to hell in a handbasket...several months later, i seem to hear it everywhere!  and it's so true.  anyone see the news today yet?


----------



## jaz1873 (Nov 3, 2006)

thesingingdetective get a new job mate lol


----------



## Reverend Willis (Nov 4, 2006)

Crap. I've got the web address here somewhere of a guy online who will sell me a pound of G13, snuff-out my ex-mother-in-law, and send me a cute little Lithuanian child bride (who's into kiddie porn) with big hooters. 'Spose I could trust him to sell me some top-notch seeds too? His prices are very competitive. 
Shopping on the internet. Priceless.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 4, 2006)

^^^^lol!^^^^


----------



## thesingingdetective (Nov 4, 2006)

I went back and checked out that web site, they also claim to ship male plants of all varieties. Thought you would be interested jaz1873. Try and get out of that attic once in a while.


----------



## Tonto (Nov 5, 2006)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Just smoke it real fast.


 
LMAO


----------



## KADE (Nov 5, 2006)

ninfan77 said:
			
		

> There are legit MOM services out there. And vac packing doesn't really hurt the product.


 
Have you EVER got something from ups? haha definately wouldn't be too hot after they have their way w/ it


----------



## ninfan77 (Nov 6, 2006)

I dont get anything shipped UPS, only USPS. And yea, its been fine


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 6, 2006)

ninfan77 said:
			
		

> I dont get anything shipped UPS, only USPS. And yea, its been fine


are you serious? You put MJ on your credit card? money orders? This is a first for me.


----------



## ninfan77 (Nov 8, 2006)

Nah... i dont buy off random websites. Im saying USPS is safer than UPS imo. But im also not dumb enough to have anything sent to my home or in my real name.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 15, 2006)

A good way to check the legitimacy is to check the internic profile to see when the domain was registered.

Then check the Wayback machine to see how long the physical website has been up. If it's been around awhile, it might not be a scam.

Dang, people, how do y'all find so many hookups online? LOL. I just feel dumb now! After Shadow Crew went down, I never found another place for mail-order mayhem.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Nov 18, 2006)

it was ilegal back in the 70's for cops to do this, it was called intrapment...but something happened over the last decades and its now called reverse stings...and seems that it is legal, they do this all the time in area's well known for selling crack on the streets....they will run the real dealers off the streets and then the cops will pose as dealers selling you drugs and as soon as you accept the drugs they would swarm on ya and make the arrest....if you watch the show COPS you can see this in action


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2006)

hee hee...I garauntee, you expose your butt enough times, it will eventually get burned. 
Is a few grams of "over priced" weed worth the risk of a _"Federal felony_ charge?...NOT in my world.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 21, 2006)

"We the people" don't mean what it used to. Now it's "We the government" and has become "will tell you what is right and wrong."


----------



## ninfan77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yea i know hick, but when you try for weeks, and even months to find quality product to no avail....


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html <---- click



> *9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.*


----------

